

Is Blackberry storming back? - VB6_Foreverr

I'm not really in touch with this market but the impression I had was that iphone and android had taken over the smartphone market. However just lately I've been hearing that the phone all the teens round here want is a blackberry. Anybody else noticing this?
======
JCB_K
Yeah they're big among teens, because there's a lot of older (cheaper) models
out there, and so they can BBM each other. (And yes, that last one is a
vicious cycle)

------
gschill21
I have a lot of friends who have BBs because they love BBM and it is a huge
phone in Latin America - the go to phone for business and status.

